# What is Zeke's plan



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Zeke drafted two players that don't need to score to be effective and appears to be adding another one in Jeffries. Is he finally realizing that just having players with nice PPG on the court at the same time doesn't work or is this his plan to keep the players that want a lot of shots happy by adding a few players that don't want shots?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Good thread cpaw, I think he read the book "GM's for Dummies". Seriously, he realizes that defense wins ball games. After watching this past season I'm sure he evaluated a lot of his moves and finally come to the realization that this team isn't going to win without a couple of true defenders on this roster. He has one last chance this year in New York, so he acquired guys who are full of hustle. His butt is on the line at this point, and if he wants a chance at running a sports franchise again this is the year where he can get the critics off his back. I was never a fan of his moves, and wish he would get fired but as long as we can stop being the laughing stock of the entire NBA then I'll ease up on him a bit. I was pist off at the Balkman pick and had a tantrum until some of my fellow Knicks fans knock some sense into me. I haven't had a problem with any of his moves since taking over as head coach, and that's a first for me. I think the Jeffries signing is a major plus for this offseason. I'll be extremely happy if he can get rid of Quentin, Mo, Jalen or even Francis somehow. If he can pull a deal for a draft pick or two without adding a huge chunk of salary then that will make me even more happier. I'm very excited about this upcoming season, I think these guys will want to play hard for Zeke compared to Larry Brown.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Honestly I think his plan is to have at least 1 defender he can give time to at every position to motivate the guys he wants to play .

Jerome james, channing , mo T and even jeffries for curry 
david lee jeffries and malik rose for channing (although i dont see a problem here)
balkman, jeffires and qrich for jalen 
collins , qrich for jamal and francis 
nate and collins for stephon 

personally i think there is another trade on the horizon with francis for a defensive player , the guy that makes the most sense is eddie jones, since he defenses and the team needs a shooter, but not a guy who really needs the ball.

his teams in indy played good defense but really weren't so great on offense, if the knicks can lower their turnovers they really should be a great offensive unit. they shoot a good % and really have a good amount of guys who live at the line. they are far more talented offensively than the squads they had in pacerland...even the 48 win team.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

His plan is to put this team in the playoffs and I really think that is what he is doing by acquiring Jefferies, Balkman, and Collins for defensive purposes. Marbury will be a better player under Isiah Thomas because he respects Thomas a hell of a lot more than LB. I really think the Knicks will make the playoffs.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Da Grinch said:


> personally i think there is another trade on the horizon with francis for a defensive player , the guy that makes the most sense is eddie jones, since he defenses and the team needs a shooter, but not a guy who really needs the ball.


Eddie Jones for Francis would be a great move. Jones' contract comes off the books next year!


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> Eddie Jones for Francis would be a great move. Jones' contract comes off the books next year!


Why would Memphis want Francis around Gasol and Gay?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

cpawfan said:


> Why would Memphis want Francis around Gasol and Gay?


because the grizzlies last year showed they need a closer .they ranked 6th in offense last year and 2nd on offense but they were not considered a top team in the nba last season or even a real contender.

because damon stoudamire is about 30 coming off of major leg surgery ...smallish guards coming off of leg injuries usually go bad fast.

because chuck atkins isn't very good under any circumstances.

because eddie jones is about 35 and is not the player he once was avg.11 points last season...his scoring ability is only going to go down, this season not up.

and because gasol despite his talent has shown rather convincingly he needs help, on the perimeter in particular..

and because despite his enormous talent gay is not likely to provide much help this season until he learns the nba game and puts some muscle on his frame , he is only 20 , he has alot of time. 

they could use a guy to take the ball in clutch situations and throughout his career francis has shown he is pretty good at that...add to that he is pg who can play the 2 and he fits them perfectly.

the knicks dont need his versatility at all they have alot of 1/2's with his skillset (sans rebounding) they can use a pure 2 guard defender though.


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Da Grinch said:


> because the grizzlies last year showed they need a closer .they ranked 6th in offense last year and 2nd on offense but they were not considered a top team in the nba last season or even a real contender.
> 
> because damon stoudamire is about 30 coming off of major leg surgery ...smallish guards coming off of leg injuries usually go bad fast.
> 
> ...


If talent was the only concern, it wouldn't be hard to trade Francis. Why would Jerry West want Francis and his baggage around Gasol and Gay?


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Grinch its next to impossbile to justify that trade...thats why it wont happen lol.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

whats's baggage?

innuendo ?

has he broken any laws?

2 years ago the Gm of orlando traded for francis because he liked what he brought to a team outside of talent (specifically he took up for teammates like when amare dunked on Yao and showed him up he got a tech for elbowing amare in the chest while stoudemire was going upcourt) , the worst thing he did was refuse to go to vancouver and forced a trade ...and that was like 7 years ago.

he told them he didn't want to play for them and they drafted him anyway , so in reality whose fault was it really?

he has a rep as a malcontent despite everytime there is something to do he usually volunteers whether it is 2 ball, a dunk contest going overseas for for their promotional tours, olympic teams or world championships , he has done it or at least volunteered his time to that end.

in truth its a bunch of crap all the stuff put on him , his biggest issue to me is that he's a 2 with a great handle but he's a short 2 , so in 99 that meant pg or else especially at the turn of the century when shoot 1st pg's were the thing..

today the nba is a lil' different combo's are in vogue as are pass 1st pg's but players are always valuable if they can play.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

i would think he is trying to settle down for the future, i mean look at the young team we have and if he loses this year, he wants to leave this team screwed when he gets fired..


telling it like it is people.. telling it like it is...


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Zeke is the worst GM EVER! He killed the Knicks (not like i care) Look how many good quality guards they have? (marbury, francis crawford) has Isiah forgot that you need big men to win? Channing Frye is the man..great pick there but honestly new york...Isiah is killin the Knickerbockers one move at a time...JUST LIKE REGGIE DID IN THE 90'S


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Isiah is killin the Knickerbockers one move at a time...JUST LIKE REGGIE DID IN THE 90'S


Too bad Reggie was the only Pacer killing anything.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Isiah is killin the Knickerbockers one move at a time...JUST LIKE LJ DID THE PACERS IN THE 90'S


 FIXED! :biggrin: 










4 Point Play at your service.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

iNdIaNa31PaCeRs said:


> Zeke is the worst GM EVER! He killed the Knicks (not like i care) Look how many good quality guards they have? (marbury, francis crawford) has Isiah forgot that you need big men to win? Channing Frye is the man..great pick there but honestly new york...Isiah is killin the Knickerbockers one move at a time...JUST LIKE REGGIE DID IN THE 90'S


he was part of your organization, and he got you to the playoffs... he didnt do bad... doing good with your franchise is rare these days... wheres peja? wheres O'neal?

thats right.. on the DL


knicks arent good but at least we beat ur team 24/7


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Kitty said:


> FIXED! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why Kitty is the best Mod ever!


----------

